# Bmmc 4/2 - 4/3



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah, its 4/3 and 4/4 but i know it'll be just one day for me.  anyone else going this year?  madriverjack, i KNOW you want to.


----------



## 180 (Feb 28, 2011)

4/2 and 4/3.  We'll be there.  Any word on the new format?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> yeah, its 4/3 and 4/4 but i know it'll be just one day for me.  anyone else going this year?  madriverjack, i KNOW you want to.





180 said:


> 4/2 and 4/2.  We'll be there.  Any word on the new format?



lol, we both screwed up the dates....

didnt know they were changing the format.  the page on killington's website makes it sound like the same deal as before.


----------



## 180 (Feb 28, 2011)

supposedly a division for "pro"


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2011)

hmmmm

got a K voucher to use.  Maybe I'll head up for Saturday to check out the comp.  Flying out early for FL Sunday morning, so couldn't do both days.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm gonna to do my best to make it happen this year.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 1, 2011)

180 said:


> supposedly a division for "pro"



word is there is going to be a "pro" division which is open to anyone.  (current ski team members, past olympians ect...)   cash prize for winner.   inverted airs are allowed

"legends" division is for anyone who has ever competed at a ussa A level event.  cash prize for winner.  no inverted air. (former competitors who want to still compete but dont want to get crushed by an olympian)

amateur division is for anyone who has never competed in a ussa A level event.   name on trophy is the prize.  

all the details havent been worked out yet, but it looks like it will be something like that.  they want to make it a huge wknd long mogul event.   i think they are even having an A meet on friday april 1st. which means the course has to be at least 200 meters long (50 meters longer than in the past)
i think its a great idea, i hope they can pull it off...


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 1, 2011)

This was Matt Gnoza's dream from last spring.  Also supposed to be a B event but I hear that might be cancelled.


----------



## 180 (Mar 1, 2011)

No B event per Deb


----------



## mondeo (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm in, looking for my first day 2 appearance this year.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 1, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I'm in, looking for my first day 2 appearance this year.



you better make it this year or people might start calling you carlos


----------



## mondeo (Mar 1, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> you better make it this year or people might start calling you carlos



That's just mean.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm in!!!  Hope it is a sunny spring day, not the boiler plate we had last year.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> Hope it is a sunny spring day, not the boiler plate we had last year.




yes please.  

i hope i can land an air and not slide across on my ass to the line on the other side.  that was quite embarrassing.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck everyone. Hope to see some pics/vid.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 10, 2011)

Format change is official, registration open:

http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/mountain_events/bmmc


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 10, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Format change is official, registration open:
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/mountain_events/bmmc



that is gonna be awesome!!   im signing up tonite.  lets go AZers, who is in??


----------



## Blanton (Mar 10, 2011)

I think a few buddies and I are in.  As of right now I won't be skiing on a snapped ski again- which is a major plus compared to last year.


Does anyone know what the legend and pro purses will be?  Trying to spread the word but a lot of people are skeptical since they aren't listing an actual amount.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 10, 2011)

thinking i might want to give it a shot this year  gotta work at the work schedual


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 10, 2011)

Blanton said:


> I think a few buddies and I are in.  As of right now I won't be skiing on a snapped ski again- which is a major plus compared to last year.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the legend and pro purses will be?  Trying to spread the word but a lot of people are skeptical since they aren't listing an actual amount.



they are still raising money/getting sponsors ect....
i would guess it will be a couple grand for each category, maybe a little more for the pros


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2011)

just signed up.  where's the party saturday night.....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2011)

MrMagic said:


> thinking i might want to give it a shot this year  gotta work at the work schedual




do it chris.  i might even have a place for you to crash if you're interested.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 10, 2011)

2knees said:


> just signed up.  where's the party saturday night.....



pickle!!!  some pre-pickle drinks at my house also.  my plan is to get anyone who makes 2nd day very drunk on sat nite and then hope for the best on sunday


----------



## mondeo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hopefully it takes a while for the course to soften. I'm gonna have a late bib.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck guys.  I'd be in if I didn't have already have tickets for the O.A.R. thing at Sunapee.





At least that's the excuse I'm going with.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 17, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Good luck guys. I'd be in if I didn't have already have tickets for the O.A.R. thing at Sunapee.


You get those tickets every year? Cool.


----------



## Blanton (Mar 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Hopefully it takes a while for the course to soften. I'm gonna have a late bib.



Erik and I just signed up... see you there.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> just signed up.  where's the party saturday night.....



looks like the pickle barrel is gonna film the entire event and then play it at the bar all nite.
they are gonna start the party right after the contest ends and its gonna last all nite


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> looks like the pickle barrel is gonna film the entire event and then play it at the bar all nite.
> they are gonna start the party right after the contest ends and its gonna last all nite



yikes.  i'm staying in a house down by Green Mtn National golf course so i think it'll be an early night for me.  the access road is dwi central.


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> pickle!!!  some pre-pickle drinks at my house also.  my plan is to get anyone who makes 2nd day very drunk on sat nite and then hope for the best on sunday



Nice plan! :beer:

Can a mod please change the dates on this thread's heading?


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

Who's actually going? And are there any potential lodging sharing opportunities should B and I manage to go up for Sat night?

Maybe working something out...


----------



## 180 (Mar 21, 2011)

Use hotels.com, very good rates, I saved 50% on a nice condo.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2011)

Got my edges shArpened in case its repeat of last year


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2011)

how is the pickle for watching sports?  I need to watch the UCONN game saturday night.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> how is the pickle for watching sports? I need to watch the UCONN game saturday night.


Not a sports bar. Usually just adds for upcoming shows on the limited TV screens.


----------



## thorski (Mar 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> how is the pickle for watching sports?  I need to watch the UCONN game saturday night.



Moguls is a sports bar, and has lots of tv's
You can watch the game on sat night as well at the wobbly. 
When you enter the wobbly there is a TV next to the front bar by the Buck Hunter game that they will usually put the game on for you. At least they did for us last Saturday night.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> how is the pickle for watching sports?  I need to watch the UCONN game saturday night.



No good. Casey's, Charity's, Moguls, & Lookout are your best bets to be able to actually watch the game. Volume is another issue.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> how is the pickle for watching sports?  I need to watch the UCONN game saturday night.



What time does that game start?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> What time does that game start?



Its the second game so around 9ish. 


I guess I'll probably just head back to where i'm staying as they have a huge flat screen there and most of the people are rabid hoops fans.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 29, 2011)

2knees said:


> Its the second game so around 9ish.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll probably just head back to where i'm staying as they have a huge flat screen there and most of the people are rabid hoops fans.



the games are always on at the pickle.  no volume though.  but you will be able to see the game for sure


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2011)

this forecast is crazy.  Its gonna be a powbumps course.  On the other hand, who the hell wants to hang around waiting for their run if this really comes to fruition.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 30, 2011)

2knees said:


> this forecast is crazy.  Its gonna be a powbumps course.  On the other hand, who the hell wants to hang around waiting for their run if this really comes to fruition.



should be a blast.  make sure you find me in the lodge on sat morning, i have a VIP pass for you to get into the pickle on friday and saturday nite.
actually, any AZer that competes in the bmmc, ill give a VIP pass to.  it gets you in for free both nights and lets you use the entrance with no line


----------



## 180 (Mar 30, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> should be a blast.  make sure you find me in the lodge on sat morning, i have a VIP pass for you to get into the pickle on friday and saturday nite.
> actually, any AZer that competes in the bmmc, ill give a VIP pass to.  it gets you in for free both nights and lets you use the entrance with no line



I'd love a few pickle passes Frank.  How do we get them.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 30, 2011)

180 said:


> I'd love a few pickle passes Frank.  How do we get them.



come find me saturday morning upstairs at bear lodge or after my run ill be tailgating and watching the rest of the runs.  ill hook you up  (one pass per competitor)


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 1, 2011)

See you all Saturday.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 1, 2011)

Rip it up guys!  At least the bumps should be soft.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Rip it up guys!  At least the bumps should be soft.



lol, maybe not.  Just spoke to my neighbor who is up there and she said 3" on the ground and knowing her, that probably means an inch at the most.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 1, 2011)

2knees said:


> lol, maybe not. Just spoke to my neighbor who is up there and she said 3" on the ground and knowing her, that probably means an inch at the most.


We're up to 2" of wet, heavy, going to set up at some point snow. Changed back to working a half day from up here.

Might still get a few inches of upslope overnight, help soften things up.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like 4" or so. Better than nothing


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

Have fun guys. Ski Stef will be there tomorrow. She used to work at the Pickle Barrel to, I think... at some point there were some advertisements of her on YouTube and stuff doing interviews there, she'll have to chime in to comment.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2011)

Yo Pat!, good luck tomorrow dude!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2011)

Good luck 2knees and everyone else.


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Good luck 2knees and everyone else.



Hear, hear! :beer:


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Good luck 2knees and everyone else.



Tear it up!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol,  I crashed twice. Almost had the worst score of day but someone edged me out late


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> Lol,  I crashed twice. Almost had the worst score of day but someone edged me out late



Good effort!  Maybe next year I'll enter just to make you look better... :lol:


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> Lol,  I crashed twice. Almost had the worst score of day but someone edged me out late



At least you went up there and tried! Nice job! :beer:


----------



## powbmps (Apr 3, 2011)

Too bad about the crashes 2knees.  How did everyone do?  Mondeo?  Highway Star?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Too bad about the crashes 2knees.  How did everyone do?  Mondeo?  Highway Star?



no big deal.  i was supremely pissed after my run but what can you do?  I dropped an f-bomb right in front of my kids.  Spent a long time yesterday explaining that one.  I need a way to calm my nerves before i start.

Mike made sunday where he lost his duel.  Frank said he won his first and lost his second head to head.  Not sure what Bart did.  Jack just missed out on making sunday, which is amazing cause he didnt get one practice run in.  His first run was his qualifier.

Course was awesome, in my opinion.  

And sunday was a great spring day at killington.  most of what we hit was excellent.  Even south ridge still had good coverage but with the lift not running, its a total pita to ski over there.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice!  There must be some video floating around somewhere.



2knees said:


> Mike made sunday where he lost his duel.  Frank said he won his first and lost his second head to head.  Not sure what Bart did.  Jack just missed out on making sunday, which is amazing cause he didnt get one practice run in.  His first run was his qualifier.


----------



## Blanton (Apr 3, 2011)

I've got tons of footage but it's going to be a  bit before it's posted as my hard drive is completely full.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Nice!  There must be some video floating around somewhere.



My plan was to take some video after my run but I had no desire to stay so all I have is a couple of pics from sunday. I think skidork got a lot of footage. The pro finals were amazing today


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 4, 2011)

I have video, I'll post a link when its ready.  Unfortunately I didn't get mondeo but I got both madriver and 2knees...

BTW - 2knees ended up on the A team blog:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 4, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I have video, I'll post a link when its ready.  Unfortunately I didn't get mondeo but I got both madriver and 2knees...
> 
> BTW - 2knees ended up on the A team blog:




must be blocked for me, its just an x.  do i even want to know what it says?


----------



## powbmps (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like a lodge action shot.  Dr. Evil impression :razz:?


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Looks like a lodge action shot.  Dr. Evil impression :razz:?



I was thinking something more along the lines of, "what the hell am I getting myself into?" :lol:


----------



## powbmps (Apr 4, 2011)

:wink:


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

hahah love that deer in the headlights... A for effort guys.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys split a bottle of this the night before and see how pretty you look the next day.....:razz:





next year, i'm getting a hotel room by myself.  staying with non skiers was not a good idea.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks fantastic :lol: uke:.  



2knees said:


> You guys split a bottle of this the night before and see how pretty you look the next day.....:razz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 4, 2011)

do you have the duels also?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 4, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> do you have the duels also?



yes but not all.  I might have yours, I'll let you know.


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 4, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> yes but not all.  I might have yours, I'll let you know.



thanks, i would love to see my duels but im also interested in seeing what i though was the duel of the day between mogler6 and clifford.  i thought moguler6 had the best run of the day on that duel (if he couldve repeated it a couple more times he would be the champ today)
although bobby z did put on a great show though and deserved the win


----------



## 180 (Apr 4, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> yes but not all.  I might have yours, I'll let you know.



He should have yours since you went against me.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 4, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> thanks, i would love to see my duels but im also interested in seeing what i though was the duel of the day between mogler6 and clifford.  i thought moguler6 had the best run of the day on that duel (if he couldve repeated it a couple more times he would be the champ today)
> although bobby z did put on a great show though and deserved the win



was that the one Clifford lost but had a better time?

I do have all 180s runs.  Working on them now.


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

who won?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 4, 2011)

dmc said:


> who won?



Mens:  Bobby Z
Womens:  Can't remember


----------



## mondeo (Apr 4, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Mens: Bobby Z
> Womens: Can't remember


Catherine Toupence won the women's, her second win.

Bobby's in a good position to be the first to win three times, he's only 19 or 20. Sick skier with a lot of competitive years left in him.


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 4, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> was that the one Clifford lost but had a better time?
> 
> I do have all 180s runs.  Working on them now.



ya, the one that clifford came through the line first.  that was a great duel, they both went big, skied hard.   it was fun to watch live, looking forward to seeing it again


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 4, 2011)

180 said:


> He should have yours since you went against me.



hope our duel isnt the only one he has.  id like to see one where i dont get my ass kicked


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

180 +1 in his age group!
8th over all...


----------



## 2knees (Apr 4, 2011)

found one decent pic on my camera.  from sunday's pro final i believe


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry, I don't have any more frankm from Sunday except the dual with Alan.  I have Saturday ruin though.

My vids are the top 3 links on my vid page:

http://killington.jefflanka.info/videos.html


----------



## mondeo (Apr 4, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> sorry, I don't have any more frankm from Sunday except the dual with Alan. I have Saturday ruin though.
> 
> My vids are the top 3 links on my vid page:
> 
> http://killington.jefflanka.info/videos.html


That wasn't 180, that was Billski. Just listen to the announcer.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> That wasn't 180, that was Billski. Just listen to the announcer.



which one?  vid?  time?

BTW Matt and Greg were making a fair number of mistakes...


----------



## mondeo (Apr 4, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> which one? vid? time?
> 
> BTW Matt and Greg were making a fair number of mistakes...


His first dual. I was riding the chair with Cari Endres when he pronounced her name "Undress."


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> His first dual. I was riding the chair with Cari Endres when he pronounced her name "Undress."



that was on purpose.  greg was messing with all of us all day.  for the record, i was never on the bachelorette!!

i couldnt find any of my duels, but i did see the clifford vs moguler6 duel, it was even closer than i thought.


----------



## 180 (Apr 4, 2011)

Another BMMC has past us.  I think it might have been my 19th or 20th year.  I loved having all the different groups from all ages.  Yes, it could have been more organized.  It could have been more partying, but the skiing was off the charts  Moguls, powder and snow and sun.  Devils Fiddle rarely skis better and even OL was great Sunday afternoon.  The woods were deep and untracked in many places. 

Mogul skiing is a tough sport.  Most people throw in the towel very early in their ski life.  We need young participants or they will groom even more of the mountains that we love so much.

There are no losers here.  Losing here makes me stronger for my business and my family.  I can hardly wait till next year.  Are there anymore competitions this year?

Sunday at 3 PM there were several posses of bumpers killing Devils Fiddle.  There were KMS guys in yellow, old school guys sucking wind at the bottom of the zipper and young guns going off the cliffs.  It was a great weekend for all.

Here are our pictures and videos.

https://picasaweb.google.com/104145002472724772294/BMMC2011Day2#

https://picasaweb.google.com/104145002472724772294/BMMC2011Day1#


----------



## Blanton (Apr 4, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> sorry, I don't have any more frankm from Sunday except the dual with Alan.  I have Saturday ruin though.
> 
> My vids are the top 3 links on my vid page:
> 
> http://killington.jefflanka.info/videos.html





Thanks for the videos... I know how much work it is to film and post up video.

Is it just my browser or is there not a fast forward/rewind function on this site?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 4, 2011)

Blanton said:


> Thanks for the videos... I know how much work it is to film and post up video.
> 
> Is it just my browser or is there not a fast forward/rewind function on this site?



wow - the scroll bar on the bottom looks like its disabled.  I'll have to send a message to the admin to see what gives.  Thanks for the tip Blanton


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2011)

180 said:


> Mogul skiing is a tough sport.  Most people throw in the towel very early in their ski life.  We need young participants or they will groom even more of the mountains that we love so much.



The skill level of the younger competitors is staggering.  The tiny little girl who had a pink jacket on sunday was just jaw dropping to watch.  I took a pic of her in the finals and showed my 7 year old.  Not that she's anywhere near ready but just to get that thought in her head.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 5, 2011)

2knees said:


> The skill level of the younger competitors is staggering.  The tiny little girl who had a pink jacket on sunday was just jaw dropping to watch.  I took a pic of her in the finals and showed my 7 year old.  Not that she's anywhere near ready but just to get that thought in her head.



Thats Kasey Hogg.  I think _really_ low center of gravity plays to her favor (duh!)

Her sister Madison is also quite good.

Hannah Soar, 11 years old actually won an A event earlier this season.  She's the big up and comer.  She works really hard, doing a lot of natural bumps on OL and Fiddle throughout the season


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Thats Kasey Hogg.  I think _really_ low center of gravity plays to her favor (duh!)




We were trying to guess her age.  I was thinking 6 at the most.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 5, 2011)

2knees said:


> We were trying to guess her age.  I was thinking 6 at the most.



she's either 7 or 8, I think she's 8.

There was a 4 year old who competed also...  believe it or not...


----------



## MogulQueen (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish I could have had a mulligan on Sunday.  I was so amped up for my dual and then it happened.....my binding released me on my third turn.  I can't even begin to tell you how unsatisfying that was for me!  Oh well, there's always next year.  Other than that, I think this was one of the best Bear MT Challenges in a long time.  I loved the format of mixing in the pros and legends all day.  BTW, 180, Spencer looked really solid on his forerunner dual!  He has really improved in the last year.


----------



## MogulQueen (Apr 5, 2011)

Speaking of bindings pre releasing, why the heck does it happen?  On my practice run, it happened so I....actually Mondeo, cranked my bindings to 9.  My boots are only a year old and there is no wear in the toe.  Is it just a bad binding or do they loosen up over time.  My ski/binding is about 5 years old.  I am not very big so I don't think I would be putting a lot of strain on them.  Thoughts?


----------



## Blanton (Apr 5, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> Speaking of bindings pre releasing, why the heck does it happen?  On my practice run, it happened so I....actually Mondeo, cranked my bindings to 9.  My boots are only a year old and there is no wear in the toe.  Is it just a bad binding or do they loosen up over time.  My ski/binding is about 5 years old.  I am not very big so I don't think I would be putting a lot of strain on them.  Thoughts?



If your binding is that old and wasn't a metal higher end binding it is probably toast.

It is also possible that it is a forward pressure issue.  If it is a Salomon binding with a tab that adjusts the heel piece then some snow types can actually lift the tab allowing the heel to pop back a notch or two.

*If they are 5 year old Markers then there is probably nothing wrong with them


----------



## mondeo (Apr 5, 2011)

Blanton said:


> If your binding is that old and wasn't a metal higher end binding it is probably toast.
> 
> It is also possible that it is a forward pressure issue. If it is a Salomon binding with a tab that adjusts the heel piece then some snow types can actually lift the tab allowing the heel to pop back a notch or two.
> 
> *If they are 5 year old Markers then there is probably nothing wrong with them


I think they're Sollys. I know on my Look PX12s there's an indicator on the heel plate that shows forward pressure with the boot in - goal is 1/3 to 2/3 yellow showing. Not sure if there's a similar indicator on the Salomons.


MogulQueen said:


> Speaking of bindings pre releasing, why the heck does it happen? On my practice run, it happened so I....actually Mondeo, cranked my bindings to 9. My boots are only a year old and there is no wear in the toe. Is it just a bad binding or do they loosen up over time. My ski/binding is about 5 years old. I am not very big so I don't think I would be putting a lot of strain on them. Thoughts?


It isn't the toe that wears, it's the heel above the tab that fits into the binding. I've had to adjust my bindings in under a year for this.


----------



## Blanton (Apr 6, 2011)

quick couple shots from Bear... once Vimeo is ready to host it.

http://vimeo.com/22013314


----------



## 180 (Apr 6, 2011)

Blanton, It was great to meet you on Saturday.  You had a killer run.  I also met the Crist brothers from Seven Springs.  I don't know if they post here, but one of them did well also.

Ski Dork,  Once again your patience is unbelievable. Thank you for taking all the video.


----------



## Greg (Apr 6, 2011)

180 said:


> Ski Dork,  Once again your patience is unbelievable.



As is your skiing, Alan. You seem so naturally comfortable up on the balls of your feet. Quick turns too. Nice work.


----------



## 180 (Apr 6, 2011)

After having the second or third fastest time on Saturday, I was pumped to go against BobbyZ in the round of 8.   Too pumped I guess.  I got back in the middle of the course and couldn't recover.  I decided to save myself for another day and skied around the bottom air.  I felt terrible, but many people came up to me and said it was a wise choice considering how fast I was going.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 6, 2011)

couldn't see your speed from where I was but Iceman said it was a good decision, said you were way too fast (I guess he was at the top of the course at the time).

Mike B had to withdraw from the Legends because he said when he landed the bottom air he felt his knee twinge and didn't want to chance any more.  IMHO he would have won it...


----------



## moguler6 (Apr 6, 2011)

Singles results are posted.

http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/mountain_events/bmmc


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 6, 2011)

moguler6 said:


> Singles results are posted.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/mountain_events/bmmc



its all about the duels.  most people ski 3/4 speed on saturday and dont put the hammer down until sunday.
i know the only thing that will bother me this off season is crashing against alan in duels not my shitty qualifier.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2011)

All i hear when i see my score is Dean Wormer…..

MR BLUTOSKI.......

Next year, i'm spectating, video taping and drinking.  Greg can step up and be the token AZ sundown gaper.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> all i hear when i see my score is dean wormer…..
> 
> Mr blutoski.......
> 
> Next year, i'm spectating, video taping and drinking.  Greg can step up and be the token az sundown gaper.



blutarski


----------

